
More Airlines Ban MacBook Pros in Checked Luggage - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-28/apple-laptop-flight-restrictions-spread-as-qantas-imposes-limits
======
taylodl
One, I didn't know this was an issue but two, who puts their MacBook Pro in
checked luggage? I keep mine in my backpack which I then carry on.

